# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Սոչի 2014 (ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղեր)

## Վիշապ

Էս օլիմպիական խաղերը ոչ մեկի տանձին չի հա՞... 
Բացման կրկնությունն եմ նայում, մտածում եմ Ռուսաստանում էս խաղերից հետո սով ա սկսվելու... բառադիները երևի սաղ երկրի բյուջեն ծախսել են ։Ճ

----------

Jarre (10.02.2014), John (08.02.2014), Vaio (08.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (08.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (08.02.2014), Տրիբուն (08.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս օլիմպիական խաղերը ոչ մեկի տանձին չի հա՞... 
> Բացման կրկնությունն եմ նայում, մտածում եմ Ռուսաստանում էս խաղերից հետո սով ա սկսվելու... բառադիները երևի սաղ երկրի բյուջեն ծախսել են ։Ճ


Պաշտոնապես էս օլիպիադայի վրա ավելի շատ փող ա ծախսվել, քան նախորդ 21 ձմեռային օլիմպիադաները միասին  վերցրած  :Smile: 

80 տոկոսն էլ կերել են փողի ...

----------

Նարե91 (08.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Էս օլիմպիական խաղերը ոչ մեկի տանձին չի հա՞... 
> Բացման կրկնությունն եմ նայում, մտածում եմ Ռուսաստանում էս խաղերից հետո սով ա սկսվելու... բառադիները երևի սաղ երկրի բյուջեն ծախսել են ։Ճ


Զատո սիրուն էր  :Love: 
Ու զատո առանց խոտանի չանցավ  :Wink: 



Ստեղ ահագին բոցեր կան էս թեմայով։

----------

Vardik! (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (08.02.2014), Տրիբուն (08.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուսական մամուլն ա ինչպես միշտ ահավոր մազալու  :Smile:  Վեստին հղում ա անում մի քանի հեղինակավոր ամերիկյան ու եվրոպական թերթերի ու բլոգերի ու մի քանի բառ կոնտեքստից կտրելով ուզում ա ցույց տա, թե ոնց են բոլորը հիացել 

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=1262481&tid=47033

РБК-ն հղում ա անում նույն աղբյուրներին ու ցույց ա տալիս, թե ոնց ա սաղ աշխարհը ղժում ռուսների վրա

http://top.rbc.ru/society/08/02/2014/904096.shtml

----------


## Վիշապ

Բացումը ոչ թե սիրուն էր, այլ ճոխ էր, շռայլ էր ու գերհագեցնող էր։ 
Էս բացումը իր անիմաստ ճոխությամբ հարամեց հարջորդիվ օլիպմիական խաղերի նշանակությունը։ Պատկերացրեք գինի, որը որ բացում ես` պրոբկայի վրա աչք են ծակում ոսկեզօծ մանրաքանդակները։ Այ սենց ապուշություն։ 
Արդեն մարդ չի ուզում սպորտից խոսի, կարելի էր էդ փողով սաղ մասնակիցներին ոսկե մեդալներ բաժանել ու ուղարկել տներով ։Ճ
Ձյուն գա Պուծինի պայծառ քյալլին, որ մեջը մի գրամ ուղեղ չկա։
Ու առհասարակ, տեսնես քանի՞ ապուշի մտքով է անցել բնական ձմեռը Սիբիրում թողած Սոչիում արհեստական ձմեռ սարքել։ Հիմա նստել ողբում են, թե էկոլոգիական վնաս է տեղի ունեցել, բա ի՞նչ էիք սպասում։

----------

Artgeo (12.02.2014), Chuk (09.02.2014), Vardik! (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (09.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (09.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (09.02.2014), Տրիբուն (09.02.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Սոչիի ձմեռային Օլիմպիական խաղերին մասնակցում է 4 հայ մարզիկ` 

. Սերգեյ Միքայելյան (դահուկավազք), 

. Արթուր Եղոյան (դահուկավազք), 

. Կատյա Գալստյան (դահուկավազք), 

. Արման Սերեբրակյան (լեռնադահուկ):

----------


## Vaio

Հայ մարզիկները ոսկե մեդալ նվաճելու դեպքում կստանան 30 հազար ԱՄՆ դոլար, արծաթե մեդալի դեպքում` 20 հազար, բրոնզե մեդալի դեպքում` 10 հազար:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Սոչիի ձմեռային Օլիմպիական խաղերին մասնակցում է 4 հայ մարզիկ` 
> 
> . Սերգեյ Միքայելյան (դահուկավազք), 
> 
> . Արթուր Եղոյան (դահուկավազք), 
> 
> . Կատյա Գալստյան (դահուկավազք), 
> 
> . Արման Սերեբրակյան (լեռնադահուկ):


Որոնցից երկուսը մեկնարկում են 10 րոպե անց՝ 14.00-ին։ Դահուկավազք, սկիաթլոն 15 կմ դասական + 15 կմ ազատ ոճ:

----------


## Այբ

Ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերից ամենաշատը գեղասահքն եմ սիրում: :Love:

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (16.02.2014)

----------


## Արամ

Սոչին շատ սիրուն քաղաք ա  :Love:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

40 և 62. առաջին հատվածից հետո մեր մարզիկների դիրքերն են  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (09.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որոնցից երկուսը մեկնարկում են 10 րոպե անց՝ 14.00-ին։ Դահուկավազք, սկիաթլոն 15 կմ դասական + 15 կմ ազատ ոճ:


Արդյունքները օնլայն նայում եմ: Մերոնք երկու րոպեն  մեկ 5 տեղով հետ են ընկնում: Էս պահին 52 ու 61 տեղերում ենք, 68 հոգուց: Աչքիս 30.000 դոլարը փոզմիշ ա լինում  :Jpit: ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 40 և 62. առաջին հատվածից հետո մեր մարզիկների դիրքերն են


Գոնե սպուսկներին գազ տան, քաշի հաշվին առաջ ընկնեն...

----------

Bruno (09.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս դահուկավազորդներից մարդ կա 60 կմ/ժամ արագություն ա զարգացնում: Մերոնք էտ ձնին սկի ավտոյով տենց չեն կարա գնան  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Անցած օլիմպիադայի՞ն էր, թե՞ նախանցած, երբ մեր դահուկավազորդներից մեկը կորել մոլորվել էր ։))

Ասենք թող էս տարի անփորձանք ֆինիշին հասնեն, մեդալները ջհանդամ ։))

----------

Bruno (09.02.2014), Աթեիստ (09.02.2014), Ձայնալար (10.02.2014), Տրիբուն (10.02.2014)

----------


## Այբ

> Անցած օլիմպիադայի՞ն էր, թե՞ նախանցած, երբ մեր դահուկավազորդներից մեկը կորել մոլորվել էր ։))
> 
> Ասենք թող էս տարի անփորձանք ֆինիշին հասնեն, մեդալները ջհանդամ ։))


Անցածն էր:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Դարիո Կոլոնյա (Շվեյցարիա) 1:08:15.4Մարկուս Հելներ (Շվեդիա)1:08:15.8Մարտին Յոնսրուդ Սյունդբյու  (Նորվեգիա) 1:08:16.8

*46. Սերգեյ Միքայելյան (Հայաստան) 1:13:16.6*
*63. Արթուր Եղոյան (Հայաստան) 1:17:44.5*

----------


## John

> Դարիո Կոլոնյա (Շվեյցարիա) 1:08:15.4Մարկուս Հելներ (Շվեդիա)1:08:15.8Մարտին Յոնսրուդ Սյունդբյու  (Նորվեգիա) 1:08:16.8
> 
> *46. Սերգեյ Միքայելյան (Հայաստան) 1:13:16.6*
> *63. Արթուր Եղոյան (Հայաստան) 1:17:44.5*



30 կմ-ի մեջ 5 րոպեն մեծ բան չի... ամեն կիլոմետրին 10 վրկ միջին հաշվով առաջատարին զիջել է Սերգեյը: անշուշտ վատ արդյունք չէ: 

Իսկ կարո՞ղ ա իմանաք, էդ ճի՞շտ ա, որ մեր լեռնադահուկորդներից մեկը, չգիտեմ որ մեկը հատկապես, ՀՀ ԶՈՒ-ում ծառայում էր, օլիմպիադայի խաթր բանակից բերել են, առանց նորմալ պատրաստվելու ուղարկել Սոչի

----------


## Nihil

Սոչիի "Այսբերգ" մարզապալատը երևի տենց ա կոչվում, որովհետև դրա կառուցման ծախսերի 90%-ը մենք երբեք չենք տեսնի  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2014), Աթեիստ (09.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (09.02.2014), Տրիբուն (10.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ինչքան ուզում է ցեխ շպրտեն ռուսների ու օլիմպիադայի վրա. նրանք անպարտելի են գեղասահքում:
Պլյուշենկո  :Love: 

Թուրինում իր այս ելույթից հետո ինձ համար քննարկելի չէ, թե ով է աշխարհում թիվ մեկը`





Սոչիի ելույթը տեսած կլինեք  :Smile:

----------

Lílium (10.02.2014), Vardik! (21.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Նորահայտ հրաշամանուկն էլ է լավը  :Jpit: 




Ես անձնական թուլություն ունեմ չինացի ու ճապոնացի գեղասահորդների նկատմամբ, անգամ երբ նրանք այլ երկրներ են ներկայացնում  :Smile:

----------

Lílium (10.02.2014), Արևհատիկ (10.02.2014), Վիշապ (10.02.2014), Տրիբուն (10.02.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ժող. մի հատ սենց կանտրոլնի հարց. էտ գեղասահքին իրո՞ք հետևում եք՝ ասենք ովքեր կան տեղ ու ով-ով ա, թե շախտմատի, շտանգի նման, «մերոնք» կան, հա վախտ էտ են ցույց տալիս, դե մենք էլ ձեռի հետ նայում ենք: 

հ.գ. ինձ համար Ձմեռային Օլիմպիադան ձանձրալի ա. միակ նայվող սպորտաձևը հոկեյն ա, մնացածը անձամբ զբաղվելու համար են հավես (հատկապես լեռնադահուկայինները), բայց ոչ նայելու:

----------

Smokie (10.02.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Ես էսօր ամերիկյան մի թերթում (անունը չեմ հիշում) կարդացի, որ բացման արարողության պատասխանատուին սպանված են գտել իր սենյակում։ Ու դա կապում էին էտ չբացված օղակի հետ։ Ինչ որ տեղեկություններ ունե՞ք։

----------


## Jarre

Գտա  :Smile:  Անկապ, սուտ նորություն ա։ Դեղին մամուլ....
http://dailycurrant.com/2014/02/08/m...dead-in-sochi/

Հերքումը (նույնպես անկապ ինչ որ կայք (իմ կարծիքով))
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/no...mpic-ring-fail

----------

Վիշապ (10.02.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Եկել եմ ասեմ, որ նողկում եմ Պուծինից։
Թեմայի շուրջ... Յուլիան շատ լավն էր, ռուսները ոնց միշտ գեղասահքի մեջ բարձունքի վրա են։

----------

Jarre (10.02.2014), Lílium (10.02.2014), Տրիբուն (10.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ժող. մի հատ սենց կանտրոլնի հարց. էտ գեղասահքին իրո՞ք հետևում եք՝ ասենք ովքեր կան տեղ ու ով-ով ա, թե շախտմատի, շտանգի նման, «մերոնք» կան, հա վախտ էտ են ցույց տալիս, դե մենք էլ ձեռի հետ նայում ենք: 
> 
> հ.գ. ինձ համար Ձմեռային Օլիմպիադան ձանձրալի ա. միակ նայվող սպորտաձևը հոկեյն ա, մնացածը անձամբ զբաղվելու համար են հավես (հատկապես լեռնադահուկայինները), բայց ոչ նայելու:


Իրոք հետևում եմ  :Smile:  Գեղասահքին, բիաթլոնին, դահուկացատկին, սնոուբորդին... Բոլորն էլ հավեսով նայում եմ, բացի հոկեյից  :Jpit:  Չսիրեցի էդ մարզաձևը։

Իմ սերը մնում է բիաթլոնը  :Love: 

Հ.Գ. ձմեռային խաղերն ամառայինից շատ եմ սիրում  :Smile:  Ամառայինն եմ նայում հիմնականում «մերոնք կան» սկզբունքով։

----------

Sagittarius (10.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժող. մի հատ սենց կանտրոլնի հարց. էտ գեղասահքին իրո՞ք հետևում եք՝ ասենք ովքեր կան տեղ ու ով-ով ա, թե շախտմատի, շտանգի նման, «մերոնք» կան, հա վախտ էտ են ցույց տալիս, դե մենք էլ ձեռի հետ նայում ենք: 
> 
> հ.գ. ինձ համար Ձմեռային Օլիմպիադան ձանձրալի ա. միակ նայվող սպորտաձևը հոկեյն ա, մնացածը անձամբ զբաղվելու համար են հավես (հատկապես լեռնադահուկայինները), բայց ոչ նայելու:


Գեղասահքին` այո:
Մնացած մարզաձևերի մրցելույթները ժամանակի առկայության պարագայում էլ չէի դիտի: Այ ուրիշ բան, եթե հայերը ակտիվանան այս մարզաձևերում. կդիտեմ կամ գոնե արդյունքներին կծանոթանամ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նորահայտ հրաշամանուկն էլ է լավը 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ես անձնական թուլություն ունեմ չինացի ու ճապոնացի գեղասահորդների նկատմամբ, անգամ երբ նրանք այլ երկրներ են ներկայացնում


Լիլ, կարո՞ղ ա օլիմպիական ելույթն էլ ունենաս: Էրեկ մեռա ման գալով, մենակ էս էի գտնում: 

Սաջիի հարցին ասեմ, որ ես ընդհանրապես չեմ հետևում… Գեղասահքը մեկ-մեկ նայում եմ գեղագիտական հաճույքի համար, էն էլ նախապես լսած լինելով, թե որ ելույթն ա նայելիք:

----------


## Vaio

> միակ նայվող սպորտաձևը հոկեյն ա,


Ճիշտ ես ասում: Ձմեռային օլիմպիադայի խաղերի մեջ ամենադիտարժանն է, և ամենառեյտինգ ունեցող մարզաձևնա: Ի դեպ տղերքի հոկեյը սկսումա փետրվարի 12-ից: 

Օլիմպիադայի հոկեյի` շատ դիտողներ ունենալու պատճառներից մեկն էլ էնա, որ հոկեյի ամենապրիստիժնի մրցաշարը հենց օլիմպիադանա, նույնիսկ ավելի, քան աշխարհի առաջնությունը, ինչը չես ասի ֆուտբոլի մասին. ամառային օլիմպիադայի ֆուտբոլը նայող չկա...

Իմիջիայլոց, կյոռլինգն էլ վատը չի, նայվումա:

----------


## Vaio

Էտ չբացված օղակը կարմիր գույնի օղակն է, որը համապատասխանում է Ամերիկա մայրցամաքին:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես շշմած եմ, խոսքեր չունեմ, *Բյորնդալենի*  :Love:  նման բիաթլոնիստ դեռ չի ծնվել։ Հին գայլ է, է՜։

40 տարեկանում, 3 տուգանային շրջան անցնելով, այսինքն՝ մոտ մեկ րոպե կորցնելով, չորրորդ տեղում հայտնվել  :Shok:  Երկու օր առաջ էլ սաղ ջահելներին հետ թողեց ու մի տուգանային շրջանով չեմպիոն դարձավ։ 7-րդ օլիմպիական ոսկին էր։

----------

Տրիբուն (10.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժող. մի հատ սենց կանտրոլնի հարց. էտ գեղասահքին իրո՞ք հետևում եք՝ ասենք ովքեր կան տեղ ու ով-ով ա, թե շախտմատի, շտանգի նման, «մերոնք» կան, հա վախտ էտ են ցույց տալիս, դե մենք էլ ձեռի հետ նայում ենք: 
> 
> հ.գ. ինձ համար Ձմեռային Օլիմպիադան ձանձրալի ա. միակ նայվող սպորտաձևը հոկեյն ա, մնացածը անձամբ զբաղվելու համար են հավես (հատկապես լեռնադահուկայինները), բայց ոչ նայելու:


Ձմեռայինն ընդհանրապես ավելի ձանձրալի ա, քան ամառայինը, եղածներից մենակ  բոբսլեյ, դահուկացատկ, luge ու skeleton-ն ա հետաքրքիր, բայց ինձ չեմ կոտորում դրանք նայելու համար: Հոկեյ չեմ սիրում, քըրլինգը եղածներից երևի թե ամենաձանձրալի սպորտաձևն ա: Մեկ մեկ էլ գեղասահքի սպորտային (ոչ պարային) մրցույթներն են դիտվում, բայց մենակ առաջատարների ելույթները, երբ տեխնիկապես բարդ ցատկեր են անում: Իսկ պարային գեղասահքը անկապ բան ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձմեռայինն ընդհանրապես ավելի ձանձրալի ա, քան ամառայինը, եղածներից մենակ  բոբսլեյ, դահուկացատկ, luge ու skeleton-ն ա հետաքրքիր, բայց ինձ չեմ կոտորում դրանք նայելու համար: Հոկեյ չեմ սիրում, քըրլինգը եղածներից երևի թե ամենաձանձրալի սպորտաձևն ա: Մեկ մեկ էլ գեղասահքի սպորտային (ոչ պարային) մրցույթներն են դիտվում, բայց մենակ առաջատարների ելույթները, երբ տեխնիկապես բարդ ցատկեր են անում: Իսկ պարային գեղասահքը անկապ բան ա:


Իմ մոտ էլ մոտավորապես նույն նախասիրություններ են: Նայում եմ նրանք, որոնք հեշտ ա հասկանալ - ով արագ տեղ հասավ՝ կրեց, ով հեռու թռավ՝ կրեց  :Smile:

----------

Ռուֆուս (11.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գեղասահքին` այո:
> Մնացած մարզաձևերի մրցելույթները ժամանակի առկայության պարագայում էլ չէի դիտի: Այ ուրիշ բան, եթե հայերը ակտիվանան այս մարզաձևերում. կդիտեմ կամ գոնե արդյունքներին կծանոթանամ:


Աստղո, քու խաթեր մյուս ձմեռային օլիմպիադային գեղասահքի պարտադիր ծրագրի մեջ բերդ պարն են մտցնելու, ու միաժամանակ պարողների թիվը նվազագույնը 8 հոգի ա լինելու: Ու հայկական ոսկին ապահովված ա:

----------

Ambrosine (11.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եկել եմ ասեմ, որ նողկում եմ Պուծինից։


Հոպար, Պուծինը արդեն վաղուց նողկալու չի, փիս խնդալույա: Նողկալու մեր տավարն ա, որ փիս խնդալույի քամակից դուրս չի գալիս:

----------

Վիշապ (13.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էտ չբացված օղակը կարմիր գույնի օղակն է, որը համապատասխանում է Ամերիկա մայրցամաքին:


ՀՀԿ-ն ասում ա, որ դիտմամբ էին արել, որ Պուծինը Օբամային անձամբ նվաստացներ  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սատանեն ասում ա շվաբռեն վեկալ ու խոհանոցի մետլախի վրա քըրլինգ պարապի:

----------

Alphaone (12.02.2014), Artgeo (12.02.2014), John (11.02.2014), Ամպ (13.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (11.02.2014), Վիշապ (13.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեդալների հաշվարկն էսօրվա դրությամբ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս խաղերին երկու օր ա հավեսով short track-ն եմ նայում, հատկապես relay-ը, երբ ամբողջ թիմով էստաֆետա են անում, ու երբ հաջորդ սպորտսմենի հերթն ա հասնում, դուրս եկողը հետևից հրում ա, որ արագություն հաղորդի, ու սենց մի 30 շրջան՝ երկու շրջանը մեկ փոխվելով: 

Սոչիից վիդեոներ չեմ գտնում, բայց որ իմանաք ինչի մասին ա խոսքը նախորդ տարվանը նայեք: Շատ հավես բան ա .... սամսունգները, լենովոներն ու տոշիբաները մոռթում են  :Love:

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.02.2014), Վիշապ (13.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուսաստանն անհույս չի, քանի դեռ նորմալ ռուս մտածողներ կան ...

http://top.rbc.ru/society/11/02/2014/904561.shtml

----------

Աթեիստ (11.02.2014), Վիշապ (13.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղո, քու խաթեր մյուս ձմեռային օլիմպիադային գեղասահքի պարտադիր ծրագրի մեջ բերդ պարն են մտցնելու, ու միաժամանակ պարողների թիվը նվազագույնը 8 հոգի ա լինելու: Ու հայկական ոսկին ապահովված ա:


Աչքս տեսնի  :Jpit: :
Ցավոք այս պահին մենք չունենք ոչ թե Պլյուշենկոյի մակարդակի, այլև` Պլյուշենկոյի մակարդակին ձգտող մարզիկներ: Եթե լինեին, գոնե 3-րդ կամ 2-րդ տեղի ակնկալիքներ կունենայինք: Բայց դե իրատես լինենք. ձմեռայինում բարձր ցուցանիշներ գրանցելուց դեռ հեռու ենք  :Smile: :

----------


## Vaio

> ՀՀԿ-ն ասում ա, որ դիտմամբ էին արել, որ Պուծինը Օբամային անձամբ նվաստացներ


Ոնց ասես, մեռնեմ քեզ:  :LOL:

----------


## Vaio

Հալալա Բելարուսին, ոսկի տարավ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աչքս տեսնի :
> Ցավոք այս պահին մենք չունենք ոչ թե Պլյուշենկոյի մակարդակի, այլև` Պլյուշենկոյի մակարդակին ձգտող մարզիկներ: Եթե լինեին, գոնե 3-րդ կամ 2-րդ տեղի ակնկալիքներ կունենայինք: Բայց դե իրատես լինենք. ձմեռայինում բարձր ցուցանիշներ գրանցելուց դեռ հեռու ենք :


Յանիմ ամառայինը նենց հորով-մորով ենք արել, մնացել ա ձմեռայինը ...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ձմեռային օլիմպիադաներին միշտ էս ֆիլմն եմ հիշում - Cool Runnings

Ֆիլմը Ճամայկայի բոբսլեյի թիմի մասին է, որը 1988թ-ի ձմեռային օլիմպիադային ուղեգիր շահեց ու կյանքում ոչ մի անգամ ձյուն չտեսած ճամայկացի մարզիկները Կանադայում մասնակցում են բոբսլեյի մրցումներին ու դառնում հանդիսատեսների ֆավորիտը: Անպայման նայեք, բոց կինո ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս սահնակով իջնելը որևէ մեկը կբացատրի՞, թե սանկիստները բացի սկզբում թափ հավաքելուց, մազերը թրաշելուց ու ոտքերի եղունգները կտրելուց էլ ինչ են անում... տարբերությունը ինչ–որ միլիվայրկեաններ են այսինքն թվում է, թե ավելի շատ Աստծու մատն ա խառը, քան թե` մարզիկների պատրաստվածությունը ։Ճ

----------

Ձայնալար (14.02.2014), Տրիբուն (13.02.2014)

----------


## Լեո

> Էս սահնակով իջնելը որևէ մեկը կբացատրի՞, թե սանկիստները բացի սկզբում թափ հավաքելուց, մազերը թրաշելուց ու ոտքերի եղունգները կտրելուց էլ ինչ են անում... տարբերությունը ինչ–որ միլիվայրկեաններ են այսինքն թվում է, թե ավելի շատ Աստծու մատն ա խառը, քան թե` մարզիկների պատրաստվածությունը ։Ճ


Գաղտնիքը մինչ թափ հավաքելը ճիշտ աղոթելու մեջ ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Եվգենի Պլուշենկոն (մեջքի ցավի պատճառով) ինքնակամ հրաժարվեց ելույթ ունենալ: Ափսոս :Cray:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Եվգենի Պլուշենկոն (մեջքի ցավի պատճառով) ինքնակամ հրաժարվեց ելույթ ունենալ: Ափսոս


Ես ուրախ եմ  :Jpit:  Լավ գեղասահորդ է, բայց անտիպատիա ունեմ իր նկատմամբ  :Sorry: 
Ես էս տարի պուճուրների կողմից եմ, որոնցից մեկն արդեն ելույթ ունեցավ՝ Ֆիլիպինների և Հարավային Ասիայի առաջին գեղասահորդը Օլիմպիական խաղերում՝ Մայքլ Քրիստիան Մարտինեսը, 17 տարեկան, մեկ էլ մի ամերիկացի 19 տարեկան երեխա՝ Ջեյսոն Բրաունը։
Ֆիլիպինցու մաման տունն էր գրավ դրել, որ տղան մասնակցի օլիմպիադային։

----------

John (14.02.2014), Ամպ (13.02.2014), Տրիբուն (14.02.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Պետք չէ ուրախանալ: 
Միայն կարելի է հիանալ Պլուշենկոյով: Իսկ գիտե՞ս, որ օլիմպիադայից առաջ նա վիրահատվել էր և մեծ դժվարությամբ էր մարզվել, որ մասնակցի օլիմպիադային: Թիմային մրցման ժամանակ էլ հոյակապ ելույթ ունեցավ:
Բան չունեմ ասելու՝ լավ մարզիկներ կան, բայց նրանք դեռ Պլուշենկո չեն:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Պետք չէ ուրախանալ: 
> Միայն կարելի է հիանալ Պլուշենկոյով: Իսկ գիտե՞ս, որ օլիմպիադայից առաջ նա վիրահատվել էր և մեծ դժվարությամբ էր մարզվել, որ մասնակցի օլիմպիադային: Թիմային մրցման ժամանակ էլ հոյակապ ելույթ ունեցավ:
> Բան չունեմ ասելու՝ լավ մարզիկներ կան, բայց նրանք դեռ Պլուշենկո չեն:


Ես շատ լավ տեղեկացված եմ Պլյուշենկոյից։ Բայց դա չի խանգարում չհամակրել նրան, որովհետև հատկապես էս մրցույթին մասնակցելն իր կողմից էգոիզմ էր, նախապես էլ հայտարարել էր, որ մենակ թիմայինին է ելույթ ունենալու։

Ի դեպ, ընդունում եմ շնորհավորանքներ, իմ երկրորդ պուճուրն էլ լավ ելույթ ունեցավ  :Love: 
Դեռ ոսկու չի ձգում, իհարկե, բայց նենց դրական է ու թեթև է սահում՝ իր ելույթը վայելելով, որ ինձ համար մենակ հաճույք է իրեն նայելը։
Էսօր 86.00 ստացավ, դեռ առաջատարն է 17 մարզիկների մեջ  :Jpit: 

Օլիմպիական ելույթները դեռ չկան Յութուբում, նենց որ սրանով կարող եք տպավորություն կազմել  :Jpit:

----------

Այբ (13.02.2014), Վիշապ (15.02.2014), Տրիբուն (14.02.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Բայց մեկ է՝ Պլուշենկոն ամենալավն է: :Love:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Բայց մեկ է՝ Պլուշենկոն ամենալավն է:


Ու դու դա ասում ես Հանյուի ելույթը դիտելուց հետո՞։ 
Ես նման դեպքերում, երբ անվիճելի տաղանդի եմ տեսնում, ասում եմ՝ էսինչն իմ ամենասիրելին է մնում, ոչ թե ամենալավն է։ Որովհետև Հանյուն իր 19 տարեկան լինելով հանդերձ երկու գլուխ գերազանցում է Պլյուշենկոյին։ Արդեն սկսում եմ ափսոսալ, որ դուրս եկավ մրցույթից. պիտի մասնակցեր ու պարտվեր  :Smile:

----------

laro (14.02.2014), Աթեիստ (13.02.2014), Ամպ (13.02.2014), Վիշապ (15.02.2014), Տրիբուն (14.02.2014)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Էս սահնակով իջնելը որևէ մեկը կբացատրի՞, թե սանկիստները բացի սկզբում թափ հավաքելուց, մազերը թրաշելուց ու ոտքերի եղունգները կտրելուց էլ ինչ են անում... տարբերությունը ինչ–որ միլիվայրկեաններ են այսինքն թվում է, թե ավելի շատ Աստծու մատն ա խառը, քան թե` մարզիկների պատրաստվածությունը ։Ճ


Էսօր ռադիոյով լսեցի, որ գերմանացիք լուրջ մեկին պատվիրել են հետազոտություն ու թույն սանկեք են սարքել (ասենք BMW սահնակ :Jpit:  ) տվել, եկել սաղին խզարել են  :LOL:  Հիմա սաղ խառնվել են իրար, մտածում են, որ պետք ա ստանդարտացվեն սանկեքը, որ որոշիչը մարզիկի հմտությունը լինի  :Jpit: )))

----------

John (14.02.2014), Աթեիստ (14.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2014), Վիշապ (15.02.2014), Տրիբուն (14.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու դու դա ասում ես Հանյուի ելույթը դիտելուց հետո՞։ 
> Ես նման դեպքերում, երբ անվիճելի տաղանդի եմ տեսնում, ասում եմ՝ էսինչն իմ ամենասիրելին է մնում, ոչ թե ամենալավն է։ Որովհետև Հանյուն իր 19 տարեկան լինելով հանդերձ երկու գլուխ գերազանցում է Պլյուշենկոյին։ Արդեն սկսում եմ ափսոսալ, որ դուրս եկավ մրցույթից. պիտի մասնակցեր ու պարտվեր


Ինձ թվում ա հենց էտ պատճառով ել դուրս եկավ, քանի որ հազար տոկոս պարզ էր, որ պարտվելույա: Ուղղակի պատճառ բռնեց ու թռավ: 

Ամեն դեպքում, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ մասնակցելը իրա կողմից էգոիզմ ու չուզողություն էր: Ասա այ բես, երկու անգամ օլիմպիական չեմպիոն ես եղել, Ռուսաստանում լիքը նոր ջահելներ կան, որոնք կարող էին մասնակցել, գոնե փորձ ձեռք կբերեին, եթե նույնիսկ մեդալ չունենային: Իսկ հիմա պիտի չորս տարի սպասեն, որ հաջորդին մասնակցեն ու արդեն չորս տարով մեծացած կլինեն:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Կարծիքներ կան, որ Պլյուշենկոն գիտեր, որ չի հաղթելու, իսկ իր համար բրոնզը ամոթ էր, այդ իսկ պատճառով սառույցի վրա "խաղեր" տվեց, որ մեջքը ցավոմ է:

----------


## Vaio

> Ասա այ բես, երկու անգամ օլիմպիական չեմպիոն ես եղել, Ռուսաստանում լիքը նոր ջահելներ կան, որոնք կարող էին մասնակցել, գոնե փորձ ձեռք կբերեին, եթե նույնիսկ մեդալ չունենային: Իսկ հիմա պիտի չորս տարի սպասեն, որ հաջորդին մասնակցեն ու արդեն չորս տարով մեծացած կլինեն:


*Ժիրինովսկու կարծիքը` Պլյուշենկոյին օլիմպիադա ուղարկելու մասին*`

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


> *Лидер ЛДПР Владимир Жириновский выступил против включения Евгения Плющенко в состав российской олимпийской сборной по фигурному катанию* на Игры в Сочи. Политик буквально набросился на спортсмена с гневной отповедью, выступая против поездки фигуриста на Олимпиаду.
> "Мы сейчас направляем запрос в Федерацию фигурного катания, почему решили направить Плющенко на Олимпиаду. *Я считаю, лучше бы Ковтуна направить. Он чемпион России, а Плющенко – чемпион чего*?", – цитирует Жириновского НТВ.
> "*Плющенко болеет, что мы травмированного спортсмена отправляем*? Что сыграло тут – личные качества Плющенко или качества его команды, которая туда его направила? – спросил на заседании лидер либерал-демократов. – Максим поехал бы *и, даже если бы второе место занял, потом бы десять раз стал олимпийским чемпионом*. *Если Плющенко проиграет, то мы сделаем все, чтобы разогнать эту федерацию*".
> www.dni.ru

----------

John (14.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Սաղ հեչ, բանից պարզվում ա` ահագին տեղեկացված եմ երաժշտությունից, մեծ մասամբ երաժշտությունները ճանաչում եմ, կարող ա մի մեծ բան չի, բայց ես ինձանից էդ հույսը չունեի:

----------

ivy (14.02.2014), John (14.02.2014), Smokie (17.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Պլյուշենկոն հիմա գլխին վայ ա տալիս` իմանայի սենց կլինի, բա մեջքացավս կբռնե՞ր:

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Պլյուշենկոն հիմա գլխին վայ ա տալիս` իմանայի սենց կլինի, բա մեջքացավս կբռնե՞ր:


Ոնց որ նավսած լինեին սաղին  :Jpit: 
Էհ, եսիմ, դաժան էր. երեկվանից հետո էսօր շատ անգույն էր վերջաբանը, բայց մեծ մասը ջահել են, դեռ կհավաքեն իրենց։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սաշիկը սլալոմի ու բոբսլեյի տռասաներին արագաչափեր ա դրել ...

----------

John (15.02.2014), Norton (15.02.2014), Rammstein (17.02.2014), Tiger29 (15.02.2014), Արէա (15.02.2014), Ձայնալար (15.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2014), Վիշապ (15.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, հայ մարզիկները նորմալ հասե՞լ են ֆինիշ:

----------


## Այբ

> Ժող, հայ մարզիկները նորմալ հասե՞լ են ֆինիշ:


Հա, էս տարի չեն մոլորվել: :Jpit:

----------

John (15.02.2014), Lílium (25.02.2014), Monk (23.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, հայ մարզիկները նորմալ հասե՞լ են ֆինիշ:


Հա, ու նենց են հասել, որ իրանց աբգոն անող չի եղել ...

----------


## Vaio

> Հալալա Բելարուսին, ոսկի տարավ:


Արդեն 4 ոսկի ունի, որից 3-ը մի մարզիկ է տարել` Դարյա Դոմրաչևան:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Արդեն 4 ոսկի ունի, որից 3-ը մի մարզիկ է տարել` Դարյա Դոմրաչևան:


Էս ի՞նչ ա, մաքսային միության հանդեպ սոլիդարությու՞ն ։)) Բա Ղազախստանի՞ց ինչ կա։

----------


## Vaio

> Էս ի՞նչ ա, մաքսային միության հանդեպ սոլիդարությու՞ն ։)) Բա Ղազախստանի՞ց ինչ կա։


: ))


Ուղղակի տպավորված եմ էտ ոչ այնքան հայտնի երկրի լուրջ հաջողություներով, որոնք այս պահի դրությամբ (ոսկիներով) հավասար են այնպիսի հզոր երկրներին, ինչպիսիք են` ԱՄՆ-ն և Ռուսաստանը:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

ASAP Science-ի վիդեոները նայու՞մ եք: Հիմա ամեն նոր Օլիմպիադայի հետ կապված նոր վիդեո են ավելացնում: Սա նայելուց հետո հարգանքս գեղասահորդների նկատմամբ մի քանի անգամ բարձրացավ  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (19.02.2014), Lílium (25.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

Լավն ա

----------

ivy (23.02.2014), Lusina (23.02.2014), Moonwalker (23.02.2014), Smokie (25.02.2014), Tiger29 (24.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Ձայնալար (24.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (28.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (23.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

էս էլ Էռնստը

----------

Smokie (25.02.2014), Tiger29 (24.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (28.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սոչիի Օլիմպիադայի իսկական արժեքը.

Մեկ սպորտային իրադարձությանը արժեքի համեմատությունը.


Թե նույն արժեքով քանի անգամ կարելի էր Մարս հասնել


Որտեղ են միլիոնները մսխել


Ում գրպանից են վճարել


Ավտոճանապարհի վրա ծախսած փողերով հնարավոր կլիներ ամբողջ ճանապարհը մի քանի անգամ ոսկով պատել


Ովքեր շահեցին

----------

Ambrosine (28.02.2014), Norton (28.02.2014), Աթեիստ (28.02.2014), Ձայնալար (28.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (28.02.2014)

----------

